# 65 gto carbon interior



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Finally got around to making the center pieces for the back seats and got a couple of clear build up coats- so I had to test fit and take pics


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good but with all the weight reduction from the cf, you're gonna have to put diving weights in the trunk to keep it from floating away.......:lol:
No question.....that car is 1 of a kind !!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I smell a new carreer! CF Incorporated! (CF = Crustysack Fabrication)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, Could you do carbon fiber in RED ? I am going to be doing the resto on a 67 GTO and want to do some carbon fiber dash,console,trim parts.......I am not sure how to get started.....Eric:confused


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

did you include some UV protectant with the resin?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

eric,you can do red carbon 2 different ways- paint over with a red pearl which gives the whole part a red tint and the other is to use a carbon/red polyester hybrid fabric which give a woven pattern with1/2 black fibers and 1/2 red fibers(pic) there is also a vinyl sticker that look pretty real put out by decalfx.com- which will be much cheaper
xcmac-not in the resin but I use high solids UV protectant paint- which is MUCH better than the resins


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you. I gotta look into this. Eric


----------

